# Delongi esam4200



## Adi79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm a newbe on this site, so please excuse any idiot-stuff when I ask questions!

My delongi esam 4200 doesn't heat the water sufficiently to make a good coffee.

I have run a descaling cycle,but the problem is still there.

I suspect that the steam generator either has an element related problem, or the thermostat is not doing it's job.

I would be grateful for any observations relating to this issue.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has it been regularly de scaled ? or have you just done it because of the problem?. If it has not been regularly de scaled it may need doing again.

Looking at parts on I/N it does not mention a thermostat but it does mention a steam generator. If the de scaling does not work it could be a problem with the heating element.

The steam generator implies just for steam production. Open it up and look for thermostat and progress from there. Sorry not familiar with this machine .


----------



## Adi79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I'll try the descale again, but without much hope.

I checked the heating element temperature and found that it only heated up to 65° C, I'm sure it should be hotter than that.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe you should look upon it as a blessing in disguise......!


----------

